# Bow Rain Cover



## Silverarcher98 (Dec 27, 2006)

Were can someone find a bow rain cover.


----------



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

*rain cover*

I made one for my sight . I used a small piece i had cut from a piece of pvc pipe. however when I hunt in the rain I usually shoot my recurve, no sights to worry about, If you have a found sight find a thin wall pvc pipe , cut out desired shape and silicone it to sight housing ,and it easy to remove as well.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

Lancaster Archery sells one called (The Bow Raincoat) item # 1870001, it's on page 182 of their current catalog. Only one I have seen.


----------



## Silverarcher98 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, that's what I need.


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

Coffey Manufacturing


----------

